

Requesting Whiteboard Coding is Doing it Wrong - rtfeldman
http://rtfeldman.com/post/36249612177/requesting-whiteboard-coding-is-doing-it-wrong

======
jimbobimbo
Whiteboard coding is just an inexpensive tool to verify person's claims made
during face-to-face interview. When I'm interviewing people, I ask them to
solve a very simple algorithmic problem just to check my gut feeling after a
conversation. I could care less about any fancy framework you might use by
googling, or how you put your braces on the whiteboard - it's all unimportant,
you'll get you dose of instructions about our process, coding style, etc., if
you hired. Same goes for time constraints: I specifically give a very simple
task (granted, I didn't do interviews for Google or Palantir) to make it
easier for everybody. In the end I'd expect to see that person actually knows
coding, uses chosen language properly and doesn't do obviously stupid things.
Resulting code simply supports or rebutts my opinion I form during my
conversations with a candidate.

